# HELP SAVE RACHEL, CHIP &DALE! OR TOMORROW AFTERNOON THEY WILL Be EUTHED HAD Owner



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

*HELP SAVE RACHEL, CHIP &DALE! OR TOMORROW AFTERNOON THEY WILL Be EUTHED HAD Owner*

Please pass this on! They are so adorable J





From: Robin Dance [mailto[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, November 29, 2010 8:33 





PLEASE HELP SAVE RACHEL, CHIP AND DALE! THEY HAVE TILL TOMORROW AFTERNOON OR THEY WILL BE EUTHANIZED!!



ALL 3 ARE HEARTWORM POSITIVE BUT THIS IS VERY TREATABLE. IF THAT IS NOT SAD ENOUGH CHIP AND DALE WERE BROUGHT IN BY THEIR OWNERS AFTER 8 YEARS!



RACHEL IS A CHI/BEAGLE MIX AND CHIP AND DALE ARE JACK RUSSELS!



PLEASE EITHER FOSTER, SPONSOR AND COMMITT TO RESCUE. PLEASE DO NOT LET THEIR LIFE END THIS WAY!


http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2010/11/112010-please-help-these-dogs-save.html


TRANSPORT HELP IS AVAILABLE


----------

